# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Υβρίδιο φανέτο x καρδερίνα

## vag21

Απο πολλους θεωρειτε το υβριδιο με τις μεγαλυτερες φωνητικες ικανοτητες.η αναπαραγωγη του ειναι δυσκολη και λιγοι εχουν καταφερει να εχουν αποτελεσματα.μετα απο αρκετη προσπαθεια βρηκα ενα βιντεο και σας το παρουσιαζω.τα πιο εμπειρα μελοι στα ιθαγενη ελπιζω να μας πουν αν οντως προκειται για φανετοκαρδερινα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βαγγέλη καρδερίνα χ φανέτο πρέπει να είναι το πουλάκι του βίντεο.
Καρδερίνα αρσενικιά χ φανέτα θηλυκιά δηλαδή.
Οντως ειναι δυσκολη η αναπαραγωγη αυτη, την προσπαθησα προπερσι, πήρα ένσπορα αυγά αλλά πουλιά δυστυχώς όχι.
Παρόλα αυτά έχω φίλο που βγάζει αρκετά τετοια εδώ και τρία χρόνια, όπως και καρδερινόφλωρα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Βαγγελη αν και το βιντεο δεν ειναι τοσο καθαρο..οντως πρεπει να ειναι φανετοκαρδερινο.σωμα και κεφαλι σαν φανετο και μερικα εχουν ελαφρυ κοκκινο στο κεφαλι ενω αλλα οχι.ενω φτρερο απο καρδερινα.Για πιο καθαρα δες και αυτο

----------


## jk21

σαφως και το πρωτο βιντεακι ειναι αναμιξη καρδερινας με φανετο ειτε γιατι με το  Chardonneret  (στα γαλλικα η καρδερινα ) και   linotte (στα γαλλικα το φανετο που ως γνωστο στα αγγλικα ειναι linnet και επισημα carduelis  cannabina )  το δηλωνει και αυτος που το ανεβασε  ενω τουλαχιστον ως προς την καταγωγη του απο καρδερινα τα σημαδια στη μασκα και στο κορμι ειναι ευδιακριτα

----------

